# Layla Rose or Leila Rose?? :)



## JWandBump

*What does everyone like more?  *


----------



## fairy_gem

Layla Rose.

x


----------



## smileylexie

Layla Rose :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

Layla Rose. Absolute gorgeous name! :flower:


----------



## SugarBeth

I like the spelling Leila. It's cute!


----------



## LunaRose

Layla Rose :flower:

It was in our top 2! If we had a Layla now, we would spelt it 'Laila' because 'Jayden & Layla' looks silly!

xx


----------



## LoolaBear

Layla Rose :flower: very pretty x


----------



## Kammmmay

I love the spelling Leila. Its beautiful!


----------



## xxleannexx

leila rose is lovely! x


----------



## RubyRainbows

I really like both spellings -- i think i would go with Laila (but i really like Layla & Leila too). People may mispronounce Leila, that would be my only concern...


----------



## Mummy2aStar

Layla Rose! My little girl is Layla too x


----------



## kiwimama

I voted Layla Rose, although I'm not sure why, I think they both look as lovely as one another. It's a beautiful name!


----------



## Groovychick

I prefer Leila Rose.


----------



## danimarie

i voted leila x


----------



## kirstypro

I think its a lovely name either way. Layla is one of my top names this time and rose is my dd's middle name. The two together are really pretty. I'm going for layla myself because I'm worried that leila may get misspelled and pronounced wrongly. If you aren't concerned about that I'd go with leila. It does look prettier imo.


----------



## sam*~*louize

My LO is Layla. Never realised how many ways you can spell it until someone spells it wrong!

Layla
Laila
Leila
Leyla
Laylah

proabbly more but i lose count!


----------



## CrazyCowgal

ohh i love leila rose :cloud9:


----------



## NaturalMomma

I like Leila better


----------



## cowboys angel

How are you pronouncing "Leila?"

My LO's name is to be "Lyla" lol


----------



## JWandBump

cowboys angel said:


> How are you pronouncing "Leila?"
> 
> My LO's name is to be "Lyla" lol

*I would pronounce it Lee-lah, but so many other people would say it differently *


----------



## cowboys angel

Yeah I've heard it pronounced 'lee-lah' 'lie-lah' 'lay-lah' so I was just wondering what you were thinking


----------



## bbyno1

Leila:)x


----------



## MrsPoodle

I prefer Leila, but pronounced Lee-la.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

layla rose xx


----------

